# Hello! Peacock ID



## Gary's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am new here as I signed up for some identification help, but I am sure I'll have more questions in the future.

I purchased this little guy at a local pet store labeled as a "peacock cichlid"

After searching photos he looks closest to the "Ruby Red Peacock" but I want some confirmation, or other ideas if you think I am way off. He is about two inches long right now.


























After we get an ID, I'd also like to know a couple things.

1. How large does this specific species get? (I have a very large tank mind you, so I am not asking because I can't house him) 
2. Does this species generally get more color with age, or less? I've had some cichlids get more beautiful with age while others have "Washed out"

And that's all folks! I greatly appreciate your time and any help you offer. 

P.S. Although in these photos his blue areas on the tail and fins look prominent...when looking at him with just your naked eye, the orange "maze" like pattern is WAY more visible.


----------



## Gary's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

O.k. I've done some self help and I am thinking Ruby Red Peacock?!?!?

He looks closer to that than any of the others.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Gary's Mom said:


> O.k. I've done some self help and I am thinking Ruby Red Peacock?!?!?
> 
> He looks closer to that than any of the others.


Sounds like a reasonable call.


----------



## Gary's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

O.k. thanks. I have kept cichlids for awhile, but never any peacock cichlids.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it is a german red which is very similar to a ruby red the difference is in the face a ruby red has blue cheeks and the german red has a full blue face I believe they are line bred from the same strain


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

When these fish were imported from Germany by Peter Rubin a few years back, the theory was that the Ruby Red (Rubescens or Rubin) was supposedly line bred from the Maleri Island race of _Aulonocara _sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri". The German Red was supposedly line-bred from the Chipoka race of _Aulonocara _sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri".

In a perfect world, these two lines would have remained pure, but confusion of the two variants and careless breeding has flooded the market with hybrids, if they weren't hybrids to begin with (many suspect they were). There are no known records of the line-breeding process that took place in Germany and attempts to recreate the lineage from pure species has not created peacocks with the same red as those available today. It's believed another species with more natural red (mbuna, or Victorian perhaps) may have been introduced somewhere.

In short, there's really no discernable difference between German Red and Ruby Reds.


----------



## Gary's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

O.k. thanks for sharing some knowledge...I got some "better" shots of him last night. The orange areas are far more orange on camera....in real life those orange areas are much more red.


----------

